# node-v16.10.0 compile error



## nedry (Sep 30, 2021)

Hi during compiling node-v16.10.0 I get the following error:

```
ld: error: undefined symbol: RSA_get0_pss_params
>>> referenced by crypto_rsa.cc
>>>               crypto_rsa.o:(node::crypto::GetRsaKeyDetail(node::Environment*, std::__1::shared_ptr<node::crypto::KeyObjectData>, v8::Local<v8::Object>)) in archive /usr/ports/www/node/work/node-v16.10.0/out/Release/obj.target/libnode.a
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
gmake[3]: *** [cctest.target.mk:211: /usr/ports/www/node/work/node-v16.10.0/out/Release/cctest] Error 1
rm 6ef56d26ede969ac99a4d6a2db86f1636dbb1e3d.intermediate 99a421bb854309a90e24e2ca7c127dc00a775852.intermediate e1a632b28b5eca9d6d30889612c5fbb35052fecd.intermediate aea5c6cc3ec36b145401bd2756862ab3943e4ce7.intermediate
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:110: node] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/www/node/work/node-v16.10.0'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/node
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/node

===>>> make build failed for www/node
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for www/node failed
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> www/node

       This command has been saved to ~/portmasterfail.txt
```
Thanks
nedry


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2021)

What version of FreeBSD? 13.0-RELEASE? Did you update that?









						Solved - www/node fails to build
					

Hi,  For a few days, my poudriere instance is unable to build www/node:  ld: error: undefined symbol: RSA_get0_pss_params >>> referenced by crypto_rsa.cc >>>               crypto_rsa.o:(node::crypto::GetRsaKeyDetail(node::Environment*, std::__1::shared_ptr, v8::Local)) in archive...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## nedry (Sep 30, 2021)

I am just about to follow your advise and update from 13.0-RELEASE to P4.


----------

